# A question about Mad King's Banquet



## Bercilak (Aug 14, 2010)

On page 48 of MKB, under the section called "Succession," it says "and the heroes can pursue the cure . . . (see Succession, page 48)."

That seems to be referring to itself. Any ideas on what pursuing the cure means or what the reference is suppsed to be there?

-Berc

[Edit: Nevermind. That section should be referring to page 53.]


----------

